# About.com- IBS Hall of Shame: Ryanair Airline



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I am hereby announcing the opening of my very own IBS Hall of Shame. The individual who has the dubious distinction of being the first inductee is Michael O'Leary,...View the full article


----------

